# EMBALSES.NET > General >  El mayor embalse del mundo en producción eléctrica

## Xuquer

Impresionante, por dimensiones, capacidad, producción de energia electrica...

fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/3_Gargantas


Presa de las Tres Gargantas

                      De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



 

 La Presa de las Tres Gargantas en 2006.


 

 Ubicación





 
 La presa desde el espacio





 
 Vista de las esclusas en 2004 (ubicadas a un lado de la represa) que permitirán a las naves transitar el río a través de la presa.


 La *presa de las Tres Gargantas*  , pinyin: Sānxiá Dàbà) está situada en el curso del río Yangtsé en China y es la planta hidroeléctrica y de control de inundaciones más grande del mundo.


* Historia* 

 Se calculó que la construcción de la represa tardaría 17 años en terminarse, y comenzó en 1994. El 21 de mayo de 2000 terminó de construirse el muro de la presa. El 6 de noviembre de 2002 se logró cerrar el curso del río y en 2003 comenzó a operar el primer grupo de generadores. A partir de 2004 se instalarán un total de 4 grupos de generadores por año, hasta completar la obra.
 El 6 de junio de 2006 fue demolido el último muro de contención de la presa, con explosivos suficientes para derribar 800 edificios de 10 plantas. Cayó en 12 segundos.[1] [2] Esta prevista su finalización para el año 2009. Casi 1.900.000 personas fueron realojadas principalmente en nuevos barrios construidos en la ciudad de Chongqing.

* Características* 

 La presa se levanta a orillas de la ciudad Yichang, en la provincia de Hubei, en el centro de China. El futuro embalse llevará el nombre de _Sandouping_, y podrá almacenar 39,3 millones de hm³.  Contará con 32 turbinas de 700 MW cada una, 14 instaladas en el lado norte de la presa, 12 en el lado sur de la presa y seis más subterráneas totalizando una potencia de 22,5 gigavatios (GW), generando en conjunto una energía eléctrica de unos 100 TWh al año.
La presa tiene como finalidad, además, mejorar las condiciones en el curso medio e inferior de río, permitiendo controlar las inundaciones y mejorar la navegación fluvial. Tendrá dos centrales hidroeléctricas que contendrán un total de 26 turbinas. La represa tendrá 2.309 metros de largo y 185 metros de alto.
 En los planes originales esta sola presa tendría la capacidad de proveer el 10% de la demanda de energía eléctrica China. Sin embargo el crecimiento de la demanda ha sido mayor del esperado y aun si estuviera completamente operativa hoy solo sería capaz de proveer de energía al 3% del consumo interno chino.[3]
 Esta monumental obra -la mayor presa del mundo- dejará bajo el nivel de las aguas a 19 ciudades y 326 pueblos, afectando a más de 1.900.000 personas y sumergiendo unos 630 km². de superficie de territorio chino.

* Represa Multipropósito* 

 La represa hidroeléctrica Las Tres Gargantas es multipropósito, su función principal es abastecer de energía limpia, baratísima y no contaminante, pero también funciona como medio para evitar inundaciones, está preparada para contener las inundaciones que puedan ser provocadas por las peores tormentas que suelen ocurrir una vez cada mil años, es una de las mejores obras de ingeniería China.
 Esta gigantesca obra de ingeniería fue diseñada para soportar terremotos de más de 7 grados en la escala de Richter, demostrando que se construyó para que durara varios siglos sin afectar a las personas que viven en sus alrededores. Durante el terremoto ocurrido en mayo del 2008 a 300 km de la represa, no sufrió ningún daño, todo lo contrario, sirvió para brindar electricidad y ayudar en mitigar los daños del terremoto.

* Controversia*


* Pérdida cultural  [editar]*

 La inundación de las tierras provocó, también grandes pérdidas de reliquias ubicadas en las cercanías del río. Elementos de la era Paleolítica, restos fósiles, sitios del Neolítico, entierros ancestrales, tumbas aristocráticas y obras de las dinastías Ming y Qing, quedarán por debajo de la línea de almacenamiento. Por ello, a partir de 1995 se inició una carrera contrarreloj a fin de rescatar la mayor cantidad posible de estos elementos.

* Funcionamiento y diseño* 

 Algunos críticos dicen que el río llevará al embalse 5300 millones de toneladas de desechos que podrían acumularse en la pared de la represa, tapando las entradas a las turbinas. La acumulación de sedimentos es un problema característico de los embalses, esto disminuye la capacidad de producción y además recorta la vida útil.

* Referencias* 


↑ Demolida la última barrera de la presa de las Tres Gargantas en 20 minutos↑ Los ingenieros chinos vuelan el último muro de contención de la Presa de las Tres Gargantas en elmundo.es↑ _Three Gorges Dam_ (en Chinese). Chinese Society for electrical engineering (2006-5-25). Consultado el 2007-05-16.

----------


## juanlo

Hola Xuquer, no se si te refieres a Presa, o lo que es el muro o dique, o a embalse, o lo que es el agua embalsada.
Si estamos hablando de presas, la de la tres gargantas es la mayor en dimensiones y la que más energía eléctrica produce, pero en lo que es en capacidad de agua embalsada ocupa el lugar 22 del mundo con 39.3 Km Cúbicos y 630 Km cuadrados de superficie.
Tengo entendido que el mayor embalse del mundo en cuanto a capacidad, es la presa de Kariba que forma el lago Kariba en Zimbawe y Zambia, en el río Zambeze, con nada mas y nada menos que 180.6 Km cúbicos de capacidad, es decir mas del triple que entre todos los embalses de España y Portugal, ademas odupa una extensión de 5580 kms cuadrados.
http://www.ciccp.es/revistait/textos...20Casafont.pdf

----------


## Xuquer

Pues editamos el titulo y ya está  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Impresionante la de Kariba  :EEK!:

----------


## juanlo

La presa de Akosombo es actualmente el embalse mayor del mundo en cuanto a superficie tapada por el agua. Nada más y nada menos que 8502 kms2, es decir sumerge en sus aguas una extensión mayor que toda la provincia de Madrid.
El Lago Volta es el mayor embalse del mundo. Se encuentra en Ghana y ocupa cerca de 8.502 km², es decir el 3,3% de la superficie nacional, que es de 239.460 km2. El límite septentrional es la ciudad de Yapei y el meridional la presa de Akosombo. De un extremo a otro hay 520 km. Tiene una profundidad máxima de 75 m y un volumen de 148 km³.
La presa acumula las aguas del Volta Blanco y el Volta Negroque antes convergían para formar el río Volta. Ahora este río fluye de la presa al Océano Atlántico. El lago se conformó en 1965, cuando fue construida la presa de Akosombo. Debido a la formación del lago Volta, tuvieron que trasladarse a nuevos municipios 78.000 personas lo mismo que sus 200.000. Se inundaron 120 poblados.

La presa de Akosombo proporciona electricidad a gran parte de la nación. Es también importante para el transporte, en barcos carga.

El parque nacional Digya se encuentra en su orilla occidental.

El 9 de abril de 2006 un barco de pasajeros naufragó en sus aguas. Murieron cerca de 120 personas.


Fuente: Wikipedia.

----------


## jlois

Estos embalses marean en cifras y me dejan al menos a mí con la boca abierta . Viendo estos muros que han cambiado una extensión tan enorme de fisonomía, nos encontramos con un punto de referencia distinto a la hora de estudiar los nuestros, los españoles. El otro día ví el mensaje que San Ateo colocó sobre le embalse en el río Columbia en los EE.UU. y realmente si de un lado ponemos esos rios caudalosos con esos embalses y del otro ponemos a alguno de nuestros ríos con sus respectivos muros, creo que en esa peculiar relación río-muro les ganamos a todos de calle...y no es por defender lo nuestro, es por un simple cálculo de ingeniería. El proyecto de las tres gargantas se basa en la orografía del terreno y de unos ríos supercaudalosos. De todas formas, es sorprendente ver en las fotos satélite esas formas tan reveladoras. Fantástica información tanto de Xuquer como de Juanlo.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xce...uraleza_travel

Perdón por meter el enlace de un colega por aquí...el salto de Belesar no tiene nada que hacer ante los colosos arriba mencionados je je je.

----------


## REEGE

La construcción de presas para almacenar agua data de la remota antigüedad, pero es en el siglo XX, con las técnicas modernas de construcción y el mejor conocimiento de la mecánica de suelos, cuando se ha generalizado la creación de embalses que constituyen, al fin, masas importantes de agua dulce.
Con la apertura de China a Occidente se han conocido nuevos datos de éste gran país, que ha elevado el numero de grandes presas en el mundo hasta superar las 36.000, siendo los países con mayor número de Presas:
CHINA.................18.800
USA..................... 5.500
JAPÓN.................. 2.200
INDIA................... 1.300
ESPAÑA................ 1.200

Ante la proximidad de la puesta en funcionamiento de la PRESA DE LAS TRES GARGANTAS, según el WORLD REGISTER OF DAMS los embalses de mayor capacidad en el mundo son:

BRATSK.........................1964.......URSS....  .........169.000 HN3
ASSUAN........................1970.......EGIPTO...  ........162.000 HM3
KARIBA..........................1959......ZAMBIA..  .........160.000 HM3
AKOSOBO.......................1965......GHANA.....  .......148.000 HM3
HOOVER.........................1936.......USA.....  .......... 34.800 HM3
KEBAN............................1974......TURQUIA  ......... 30.600 HM3
ITAIPU............................1982......BRASIL  ............29.000 HM3

En España el embalse más grande es el de La Serena con 3219 HM3 en el río Zújar, Badajoz.

----------


## jasg555

Si se hubiera llevado a cabo la propuesta de Herman Sorgel en la Alemania de entreguerras, todos esos megaembalses juntos se habrían quedado como calderilla a la altura de la presa de Gibraltar:



Dicha presa bajaría el nivel del Mediterraneo y obtendría más terreno para colonizar uniría Europa y Africa creando un nuevo continente: Atlantropa




Si quereis pasar un rato divertido, leedlo aquí:

http://www.cabovolo.com/2010/02/atla...iterraneo.html

----------


## juanlo

> La construcción de presas para almacenar agua data de la remota antigüedad, pero es en el siglo XX, con las técnicas modernas de construcción y el mejor conocimiento de la mecánica de suelos, cuando se ha generalizado la creación de embalses que constituyen, al fin, masas importantes de agua dulce.
> Con la apertura de China a Occidente se han conocido nuevos datos de éste gran país, que ha elevado el numero de grandes presas en el mundo hasta superar las 36.000, siendo los países con mayor número de Presas:
> CHINA.................18.800
> USA..................... 5.500
> JAPÓN.................. 2.200
> INDIA................... 1.300
> ESPAÑA................ 1.200
> 
> Ante la proximidad de la puesta en funcionamiento de la PRESA DE LAS TRES GARGANTAS, según el WORLD REGISTER OF DAMS los embalses de mayor capacidad en el mundo son:
> ...



Buna info REGEE, pero tus datos no me cuadran con los miós.
Has visto el pdf de Casafont:
http://www.ciccp.es/revistait/textos...20Casafont.pdf

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por el enlace, mis datos son de un libro no actualizado de la CHG y pensaba que eran correctos.

----------


## fjag86

una cosa, en la wikipedia pone que su capacidad es de 300.000.000 billones de m3, lo que vienen siendo 300 billones de hm3, se han pasado un poco. Y aunque se refiriesen a los billones de los americanos tampoco cuadra.
   Xuquer, en los datos que pones al principio, son 39 miilones de hm3? no es también mucho?, no serán 39.000 hm3?
   Pensaba que la presa de las 3 gargantas sería la de mayor capacidad pero me estoy quedando sorprendido con los "charquitos" que tienen por el mundo adelante.
    Saludos gente

----------


## Varanya

Saludos a todos.

Aprovecho la oportunidad para poneros algunas fotos de la Antigua (o Baja) presa de Asuán (o Assuan o Aswan, como querais) y de la Gran (o Alta) presa, que tuve la oportunidad de hacer el pasado mes de Marzo.

Lamentablemente la visita fue muy rápida y superficial y no había ningún guia especialista del tema para asesorarnos.

La alta presa al fondo desde la antigua presa:


El templo de Philae en una isla del lago entre ambas presas. Tuvo que ser rescatado de debajo de las aguas:


El embalse entre presas desde la alta:



Un intento de foto de la gran presa, totalmente inabarcable. Además había mucha seguridad y se restringía la zona de visita a una parte minúscula:


El lago Nasser desde la alta presa, totalmente como si fuera un mar:


El Nilo aguas abajo de la baja presa, en la zona de la prmera catarata (que no es tal sino una zona de rápidos):


La baja presa y un aliviadero aguas abajo del Nilo:


Un croquis de las dos presas, a la izquierda la grande, a la derecha la antigua:


Una sección de la parte de la central hidroeléctrica de la presa, con algunos datos técnicos (por desgracía no cabía la parte de las turbinas en la foto):


Os pongo algo de la información que se incluye en la Wikipedia:

_Presa Baja.

La construcción fue iniciada por los británicos en 1899 y se concluyó en 1902. El diseño inicial tenía 1.900 m de largo por 54 m de alto y pronto se descubrió que era inadecuado, por lo que se procedió a aumentar su altura en dos fases: de 1907 a 1912 y de 1929 a 1933. Cuando la presa estuvo a punto de desbordarse en 1946 se decidió que, en lugar de aumentar su altura por tercera vez, se construyera una segunda presa ocho kilómetros río arriba.

Presa Alta

Ubicada en las coordenadas geográficas 23°58′11.57″N 32°52′41.46″E﻿ / ﻿23.9698806, 32.8781833, el proyecto se comenzó en 1952, exactamente tras la revolución de Nasser y, en principio, los Estados Unidos ayudarían a financiar la construcción con un préstamo de 270 millones de dólares. La oferta de ayuda fue retirada a mediados de 1956 y el gobierno egipcio se propuso continuar el proyecto en solitario, utilizando los ingresos que proporcionaba el Canal de Suez como ayuda en la construcción. Sin embargo, en 1958 intervino la Unión Soviética (en plena Guerra fría por el dominio de África) pagando, posiblemente, un tercio del costo de la inmensa presa de piedra y arcilla como regalo. Aparte de esta ayuda monetaria, proporcionaron técnicos y maquinaria pesada y el diseño corrió a cargo del instituto ruso Zuk Hydroproject.

La construcción comenzó en 1960. La Presa Alta, El saad al Aali, fue concluida en su totalidad el 21 de julio de 1970; en la primera etapa, el embalse, que se concluía en 1964, se comenzaba a llenar con la presa aún en construcción, alcanzando su capacidad total en 1976. Este embalse causó inquietud entre los arqueólogos debido a que el complejo de Abu Simbel, así como otras decenas de templos, quedaría sumergido bajo las aguas. En 1960 una operación de rescate patrocinada por la Unesco localizó, excavó y trasladó veinticuatro de estos monumentos a ubicaciones más seguras o fueron donados a los países que colaboraron en el rescate, como el templo de Debod, actualmente en Madrid (España).

Características técnicas de la Alta Presa:

La Presa Alta tiene 3600 m de largo y 980 m de ancho en la base, por 40 m de ancho en la cúspide y 111 m de alto, con un volumen de material de construcción de 43 millones de m³. En condiciones de máxima capacidad puede dar salida a 11.000 m³ de agua por segundo. Posee aliviaderos de emergencia adicionales para un volumen de 5.000 m³ por segundo y el canal de Toshka, que enlaza el embalse con la depresión Toshka. Este embalse, denominado Lago Nasser, tiene 480 km de largo y 16 km en su parte más ancha; su área en la superficie es de 6.000 km² y contiene entre 150 y 165 km³ de agua. Inundó gran parte de la baja Nubia y fueron trasladadas más de 90.000 personas.

Beneficios de la Presa Alta

Los efectos de las peligrosas inundaciones de 1964 y 1973 y las terribles sequías como las de 1972-73 y 1983-84 quedaron mitigados. Se creó una nueva industria pesquera alrededor del lago Nasser que continúa en su pugna por prosperar debido a la distancia a la que se encuentra cualquier mercado significativo.

Con una producción hidroeléctrica de 2,1 gigavatios, la presa alberga 12 generadores de 175 megavatios cada uno. El suministro eléctrico comenzó en 1967, cuando la presa alcanzó su cenit de producción, generando aproximadamente la mitad de la electricidad necesaria para el consumo de todo Egipto (alrededor del 15% en 1998) y permitiendo, por primera vez, la conexión eléctrica en la mayoría de los pueblos egipcios.
Cuestiones medioambientales [editar]

La realización de la gran represa de Asuán, hoy Sadd al-Alí, situada en el Alto Egipto y destinada a modificar el entorno físico para controlar las crecidas del Nilo y producir energía, tuvo graves consecuencias en el frágil equilibrio del milenario ecosistema, sobre todo porque los ingenieros que la diseñaron no tuvieron en cuenta el impacto ecológico que su construcción tendría sobre la fauna, la flora, y también sobre la economía de los pueblos que habitaban los márgenes del Nilo.

Las consecuencias mediambientales han sido numerosas: sedimentación excesiva aguas arriba, erosión aguas abajo, desaparición de especies animales que efectuaban migraciones a lo largo del río, destrucción y salinización del delta del Nilo (la reducción del caudal del río ha causado que las aguas saladas del Mar Mediterráneo penetren en el terreno a lo largo de la costa cercana a la desembocadura), disminución de la productividad en las pesquerías, emigración de animales marinos al suprimirse la barrera de la salinidad, subida del nivel freático de las aguas en las vegas cercanas, contaminación del río provocada por los fertilizantes, herbicidas y pesticidas. Otra de las consecuencias negativas para la población ha sido el aumento de riesgo sanitario puesto que los canales de riego agrícola y los márgenes del lago Nasser son el hábitat perfecto para animales que transmiten enfermedades, tales como el mosquito de la malaria (mosquito Anopheles) y los caracoles que propagan el parásito de la bilharziasis (Schistosoma sp.)_

Saludos

----------


## Varanya

Más fotos...

Otro panel informativo con otra sección de la presa (una pena su estado):


El lago-mar Nasser desde Abu Simbel:




Un enorme canal (tanto en anchura, como en profundidad y longitud) que lleva agua del lago Nasser desde la zona de Abu Simbel a una zona a más de 100 Km desierto a dentro donde se están investigando y experimentando nuevas técnicas de cultivo e irrigación:


El lateral del canal. Comparad con la altura de las torres de AT para haceros una idea de su envergadura:


Saludos

----------


## pevema

Increible la magnitud de algunas construcciones  :EEK!: . Hoy en día le ganamos a nuestros antepasados y de largo, lo que pasa que nuestras obras faraónicas son de infraestructuras y no solemos recrearnos en ellas, mientras que antiguamente muchas de esas grandes obras eran simplemente para engrandecer el poder de un pueblo y decirles a los otros: ehhh cuidadito, mirad de lo que soy capaz. :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje Varanya. :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------

